# How about a Weather section?



## toodamnice (Feb 5, 2012)

I think a weather section in the photogragh section would be nice. Just a suggestion from a very new member.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 5, 2012)

I second this.

The forecasting/reporting site Weatherunderground has 1.4 million images now. Many are good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2012)

I presume you mean in the Image section. Does anyone photograph weather, or is wind/rain/snow/sunshine just a part of the images in the other boards in the image section? I certainly photograph snow scenes, but avoid getting my camera out into one of our dust storms. Sunny weather somehow does not appeal to me as a subject in itself. Would flooding would be included?

I suggest that ou describe exactly what would be in the board, and put it up for a vote. That will not mean that it will happen, but a lot of votes will indicate to the administrators that there is interest in such a topic.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 6, 2012)

I know this wasn't exactly what you were looking for, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I presume you mean in the Image section. Does anyone photograph weather, or is wind/rain/snow/sunshine just a part of the images in the other boards in the image section? I certainly photograph snow scenes, but avoid getting my camera out into one of our dust storms. Sunny weather somehow does not appeal to me as a subject in itself. Would flooding would be included?
> 
> I suggest that ou describe exactly what would be in the board, and put it up for a vote. That will not mean that it will happen, but a lot of votes will indicate to the administrators that there is interest in such a topic.



I did mean the Image Section. Sorry for the confusion. I guess I would say the weather section would include active weather as the main subject matter. So maybe not snow scenes, but blizzards would be better. I am sure there are alot of storm chasers on this board so they would post their incredible tornado and storm structure shots. Great sunsets and sunrises that include clouds would be good as well. Damage shots might be good for this section too. Tornado damage or flooding might be a good fit for a weather section. Generally I would say the weather section should be for pictures that have active weather as the main subject.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 9, 2012)

toodamnice said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I presume you mean in the Image section. Does anyone photograph weather, or is wind/rain/snow/sunshine just a part of the images in the other boards in the image section? I certainly photograph snow scenes, but avoid getting my camera out into one of our dust storms. Sunny weather somehow does not appeal to me as a subject in itself. Would flooding would be included?
> ...



Weather Gone Wild?


----------

